# Buckeye Lake with 6 good inches of ice



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Went out yesterday and the lake was on fire. Caught a saugeye limit and some nice crappie ( smallest crappie was 13 inches). The tip ups kept Rob and the rest of us busy from sun up till I left @1:30. I also did very well using my pulse blade baits, Glow purple, Measles, and Electric Chicken in the 1/4oz size. It seemed they wanted the bigger profile. Wish I could get back out this weekend, but have to work.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the report!!!


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Fairfield beach area or cranberry??


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dang smallest crappie 13?..nice.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Going to be a zoo out there this weekend. If you go out, have consideration for the other fishermen and keep your distance.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Make sure you stay safe ,check the ice ,spud your way out also if you go around marsh please use caution ......


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Ill be there leave me a square foot of space.....lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Buckeye's going to mirror a slice of swiss cheese by Monday


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice report! I am itching to get out but it doesn't look like I will be able to until spring.


----------



## note (Sep 29, 2014)

Just wondering if anybody out there right now can give me a answer on the thickness of the ice any information would be appreciated


Snyd said:


> Nice report! I am itching to get out but it doesn't look like I will be able to until spring.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> What thickness (in inches) must ice be before it is considered safe to venture out on it? I tossed a cinder block on a rope onto my pond and it barely made a scratch.


4" for me but you'll hear reports of people going on 2.5" don't trust the cinder block use a spud bar or a tire iron to check it..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I felt safe on the 6" i was on all day. 
Fished a pond the otber day with less then 4" an was very sketched out,not worth it....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally no less than 3...but you dont know its 3 until you check it...spud bar and easing your way out is the best bet...pick a spot thats not far off shore to start until you get more confidence to go out further.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Walleye rod,

Both Fairfield and Cranberry. Fairfield always the first to freeze.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Always bring a buddy with you...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> What thickness (in inches) must ice be before it is considered safe to venture out on it? I tossed a cinder block on a rope onto my pond and it barely made a scratch.


.... Bring a buddy .... If you're not sure or haven't ice fished much... Use the buddy system.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

The bite was slow today for us out of Fairfield Beach. Here's 74chrysler's fine catch, also the biggest of the day.
PS....the ice was 7" and growing. First time on this lake. Thought my marcum camera would work well but the visibility was poor.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice saugeye! Congrats!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

polebender said:


> Nice saugeye! Congrats!


Mike also caught a 4 lb large mouth bass. Tip ups working well. Several shorts were taken on tiny jigg'n raps.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RGreat looking saugeye! I popped my saugeye ice cherry saterday in the crazy wind. Lol wasnt to bad if you had your back to it.
Got mine dead sticking a minnow on a pink jighead.the same fish broke the line on my buddys bluegill rig w/2 lb test minutes before takeing my bait.that was it for saugeye.but 1st half of the day stayed busy with the gills,alot of dinks bit enough keepers to keep u interrsted.

Hope the ice survises the week


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Fished 4pm/7pm
6/7 fow 
5 hooked 4 landed (chunky girl popped off at the hole)
All right under 15 and one over 15
1/8 jig with minnow and 1/4 vibe 
Ice was 6/7 inches
FFB/marsh area
Hope this helps someone


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice work. I think those 14.5 inch fish were the story for most people. My group caught quite a few also.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Ice thickness is an interesting thing at Buckeye right now. There are places near the marsh that are not even close to 6", probably more like 3. Be safe and spud or fish with the rest of Columbus that was on the ice today.

Quick report. Fished 2-5:30ish with the 3yr old. Caught gills, crappie, one wiper, and a couple saugeye with one keeper.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We lit em up yesterday eve too...all on jiggin raps.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Always a good view of some nice iceholes too


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

What the heck...I was out Sunday afternoon through the evening near the Marsh and stayed until it was plenty dark. We only caught 1 throwback Eye. We were using Swedish Pimples and VibEs, both tipped with bass minnows.

Hey, how many others were checked by the Wildlife Officers? I've ice fished there numerous times over the past couple of years. That was the first time I saw a Wildlife Officer on the ice out there. Of course, we all had our licenses on us and I watched them check several groups nearby, it didn't seem like they had any problems.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

They talked to us but didn't check for licenses. They checked some guys near us tho. 

I like seeing them out there and on a quad no less, and made sure to thank them.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Saturday being the better day for me I landed around 25 eyes and lost around 10 at the hole. Early morning they wanted dead stick minnow. Once weather cleared up a bit, and I put away my favorite spoons, they started hitting shad raps, jigging raps, and blades. I had good luck with bright colors early in the day and natural colors later in the day. As usual with the raps the fish would hit on the "pause and swing". Sunday was a much nicer day weather wise and as we all know you usually gotta suffer a bit to get into the eyes. I landed 8 eyes before noon when i left, all were short. It was a lot of fun, looking forward to getting back out again in February.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

jcotsmallie said:


> Fished 4pm/7pm
> 6/7 fow
> 5 hooked 4 landed (chunky girl popped off at the hole)
> All right under 15 and one over 15
> ...


Got to love the Grape Juice colored Vibe (purple). They were discontinued for a while, looks like they brought them back.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> Saturday being the better day for me I landed around 25 eyes and lost around 10 at the hole. Early morning they wanted dead stick minnow. Once weather cleared up a bit, and I put away my favorite spoons, they started hitting shad raps, jigging raps, and blades. I had good luck with bright colors early in the day and natural colors later in the day. As usual with the raps the fish would hit on the "pause and swing". Sunday was a much nicer day weather wise and as we all know you usually gotta suffer a bit to get into the eyes. I landed 8 eyes before noon when i left, all were short. It was a lot of fun, looking forward to getting back out again in February.


Great job and great day of ice fishing! Congrats on your catch!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That grape juice color is the best color vibe ive found in muddy dark water. Great color. my top 5 color vibes would have to be
1. gold/chartreuse
2. wonder bread
3. grape juice
4. general lee
5. parrot


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

ducky152000 said:


> That grape juice color is the best color vibe ive found in muddy dark water. Great color. my top 5 color vibes would have to be
> 1. gold/chartreuse
> 2. wonder bread
> 3. grape juice
> ...


I've caught my biggest Saugeye and Musky on the Grape Juice color. What is the parrot color?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

dre said:


> I've caught my biggest Saugeye and Musky on the Grape Juice color. What is the parrot color?


 it has a red head lime green back.


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know what the ice is like at buckeye today? Any chance it will be fishable in the morning. Im sure its not but I havent had a chance to check.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BigFish614 said:


> Does anyone know what the ice is like at buckeye today? Any chance it will be fishable in the morning. Im sure its not but I havent had a chance to check.[/QUOTE|]i imagine youll be fine tomarrow. Take your time an beat the ice on ur way out. Also check out ohio ice forums. more up to date buckeye info there.
> But i think weve gotten lucky with not alot of sun or rain to deteriate the ice.
> Ive checked a few ponds in columbus area. All about the same as sunday,except clearer harder ice from stuff re-freezing at nite.
> Lol maybe im just wishfull thinking cause i have friday off,but i think shell fish till the weekend


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry,lost my post. But from things i checked today an reports on ohio ice,i imgine itll fish till saterday.
Just be carefull,take your time.
But everything i checked today where in great shape.
Actually this morning i chipped some ice onthe pond an the little bit of sun we got today didnt even touch the shaveings on top of the ice,bye sundown


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

I heard the barge was out today for the dam crew (no pun intended). Lol Don't know if they where going to and from or what but still heard it was moving through.

Was hoping to get out sometime before now and Saturday but doesn't sound good.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

bigfinn said:


> I heard the barge was out today for the dam crew (no pun intended). Lol Don't know if they where going to and from or what but still heard it was moving through.
> 
> Was hoping to get out sometime before now and Saturday but doesn't sound good.


Was there at 4:00 today(Fairfield Beach). Got half way to the marsh and had a large amount of water. Thinking it was just surface water, walked to it with a spud bar and the bar went right through. Decided not to take any chances. Prior to the water we drilled and had 6 good inches. Be extremely careful. hop


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Was there today and there is some soft spots. did the same, went toward the marsh and seen all the water and turned around And went back to Fairfield beach. Fishing was slow for me today. Nice talking to you Basshunter!!


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

How do you get to Fairfield beach. May give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

kraftmatic said:


> How do you get to Fairfield beach. May give it a go tomorrow


GPS Buckeye Winery. Take ya right to it


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Any updates on the ice?..


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

kraftmatic said:


> How do you get to Fairfield beach. May give it a go tomorrow


If you go let us know how you did thanks


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

No updates on ice condition as of today?..cmon I know someone was out there...was thinking of making the trek tomorrow to try my luck but didnt wanna waste a trip.


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Did not get on ice myself. There were people from Fairfield beach almost all the way to the Marsh. It is raining here,(Heath) now. I am going in the morning, hope to be at Fairfield beach by 9:30. More than welcome to walk out, join up, whatever. Dark blue dodge.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Had to work couldn't get the day off.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 2, 2005)

There is some open water along crack between Fairfield and the marsh. One fellow went through west of there and had to be rescued today around 3:30. Be careful and don't go alone.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope the fellow was ok! Iffy ice is a serious matter! Everyone needs to be especially careful out there!
On a lighter note, was that you Rob doing a water temp check again?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Are you allowed 4 whlrs on Buckeye Lake,or is it needed.I never fished it would like to target some sauger.,


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

floater99 said:


> Are you allowed 4 whlrs on Buckeye Lake,or is it needed.I never fished it would like to target some sauger.,


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

People use four wheelers and sleds out there it's not necessary though. It's always nice to have something do that work for you though. If you go use extreme caution the ice is fading fast.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Anybody out how is it?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

was out this morning, ice started good but was fading really fast, lots of water on top of the ice by 1 pm, Im pretty sure its done for most people who are sane. LOL possible for an early morning but risks are VERY high...


----------

